# New canon 5dmkii user, need tips on recording video and sound



## fatlip (Mar 30, 2012)

I everyone, new here, wanted to ask if any hardcore 5dmkii users here could share tips on shooting indoor and out door videos.

Here is the situation, I'm taking a film course and we have to learn how to interview people which consists of tricky video settings and audio, i have several options for that already, and also shoot a green screen session, so it's pretty much everything,

Indoor green screen shoot, using a 24-70 l lens on the 5dmkii,
Out door scenic shots,
Indoor shots, 
Indoor and out door interviews, I think we solved most of the audio problems with my partner, all accept the mini jack using the irig adapter to a wireless set up, I can't see levels at all., so I ended up using a m audio unit which means I have to add a clap as a cue like a slate.

I'm planning to shoot a guitar Luther in his shop, the shop already has beautiful day light and colors, then a green screen interview of him and images as well as videos from the area the store is at.

Also planning to shoot a music video and use part of the footage with the singer model for a demo TV spot, maybe Revolon style, black background later and lots of objects using dof effects,


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2012)

We have two mk II over here, but hardly ever use the video functionality. So I cannot give any real hints on that. But one thing is for certain, if you plan on recording music videos, do the sound with a proper recording device + proper microphones.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

Have a look at the Magic Lantern Firmware for the 5D mkII.  It can give you some great tools for video shooting, including showing you the audio level (I think).
Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki


----------



## fatlip (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Have a look at the Magic Lantern Firmware for the 5D mkII.  It can give you some great tools for video shooting, including showing you the audio level (I think).
> Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki



Wow thanks!


----------

